# Blanket Game



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Cool video! Love the blanket theme...
Liberty seem to be in charge though (maybe I am wrong)... 
Thank you smashing video indeed!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

That was cute! It _was_ pretty quiet, just as you say, but my imagination added in the noises since Jack and Biscuit play a "bitey-face" game like that too (without the blanket though) and I hear lots of fake growling and snapping of teeth.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I loved your video. It reminds me of Kia and Lila so much. They play like this whole day long... not exactly the blanked game, but very similar in every other aspect. Thanks for sharing.
Joe


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I really enjoyed your video, your two are gorgeous and play so well together. Very cute...


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

Loved it! You have beautiful babies!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Very cute!!! I can't wait to see how my too are going to play together. I hope they have as much fun as yours.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That was so cute!!! Got to love how Goldens can play together.


----------

